# Replacement brake pads



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

I've searched and didnt' find anything relating to this. 

Dumb question but, what are some good brake pads for less than $25/set (one wheel, thats $50 for both) i'm not asking specifically for a nissan but it pretty much applies to anything. Thanks y'all


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

It depends upon what you are looking for out of a set of brake pads. I have NAPA "lifetime" pads for which years ago I paid $37. All I wanted was squeak free pads and I didn't want to ever pay for pads again -- nothing else mattered to me. They don't squeak (unlike the OEM pads) and every 50K or so I slap in a free set, no questions asked.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
You can get KVR semi-metallic pads for less than $50 a set. They're what I use. Don't know if you can get them for stock sentra sizes. Mine are for AD22VF.

Seth


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Axxis Metal Masters are some great pads for the price.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Actually i'm really asking for my fiances Prizm, but in reality this would apply to anyone looking for any quality pads in the future who are smart enough to use the search button. Right now i'm thinking VGX or Axxis. I'll have to look into KVR cause i've never heard of them. I just want something thats a little better stopping power than oem and doesn't fade as bad. Toyota had some problems when it came to oem brakes and clutchs in the area of fade and slippage.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Centurion said:


> It depends upon what you are looking for out of a set of brake pads. I have NAPA "lifetime" pads for which years ago I paid $37. All I wanted was squeak free pads and I didn't want to ever pay for pads again -- nothing else mattered to me. They don't squeak (unlike the OEM pads) and every 50K or so I slap in a free set, no questions asked.



Haha! I like that. NAPA pads for life~

Throw in rotors & shims for life and I'm there.


----------

